# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) طلبات : i9300 صيني نظام اندرويد

## أيمن مطر

لدي 9300 جلاكس نظام اندرويد وهو تقليد الاصلي .... صيني  ولا يوجد رقم ايمي ارجو المساعدة بطريقة او اخرى لادخال رقم ايمي جديد

----------


## alflahi

هلا والله 
دي مشكلة الصيني انه مقلد 
ربنا يسهل وتحل مشكلتك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> لدي 9300 جلاكس نظام اندرويد وهو تقليد الاصلي .... صيني  ولا يوجد رقم ايمي ارجو المساعدة بطريقة او اخرى لادخال رقم ايمي جديد

 أخي بنسبة لهواتف صينية لاتقبل إصلاح ايمي

----------


## tarekassali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## بلال بسيط

مرحيا         كيييييييييييفك مشكور

----------


## issalhi

jarib had l code 5oya 
*#112# 
w  dir tqs7i7
tfi tel w chq3llo  ykon 5ir

----------


## salihmob

السلام عليكم اخي 
اذا كان الهاتف معك حتي الان 
يمكن اصلاح الايمي 
لكن يجب الاول تحديد نوع البروسسر

----------

